# Can wait any longer!



## smokin monkey (Dec 30, 2013)

I couldn't wait any longer! Have been waiting for a temperature controller to arrive from China, for my self build electric smoker, it's lost in the post so they are sending a replacement.

I have a wood burning Pizza Oven, so I decided today to fit my Smokai Smoker unit to it do do some cold smoking. I am assuming that the lower chamber where to wood burns, will cool the smoke before it travels up into the cooking area.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 30, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 30, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 30, 2013


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Dec 30, 2013






With an outside temperature of +6'C (42.8F) I don't think I will be having any problems warming the cheese to much.

As this is my first ever smoke, I can't wait to taste it. 

As they say walk before you can run!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 30, 2013)

What an impressive machine!!!!!! And how exciting!!! Happy new year!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## bkleinsmid (Dec 30, 2013)

That's a cool looking smoker. The cold outside is great for smoking cheese. Just remember......not to long and let it rest after it is done. Straight out of the smoker is very bitter.

Good luck on your smoke........

Brad


----------



## driedstick (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks good from here,,, Now for the dang waiting game - good luck


----------



## java (Jan 2, 2014)

nothing better than smoked ckeese and crackers, just did 18# of cream cheese yesterday. (now for the wait)


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 2, 2014)

So first ever smoke was the Cheddar Cheese seen in the picture. Now I received Jeff's Smoking Meat Book for Christmas, and it say smoke for 4 hours, whils smoking read on forum, not to over smoke, so pulled it a 3 Hours.

After leaving over night in the fridge, the taste was "bitter" and the smoke cheese tainted every thing in the fridge.

Any ideas what went wrong?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello.  Lookin good!  Don't forget I am just down the road when it comes to tasting time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## java (Jan 2, 2014)

smokinmonkey, after sittin in the fridge overnite, wrap it tightly in plastic wrap or vac seal it.

let it age at least 2 weeks, the bitter taste will go away after the cheese mellows.

the smoke taste will soak all the way through the cheese.

it takes time and that is the hardest part, the wait.

ed


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Java, thanks for the info, should of read the last two lines in Jeff's Book!!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry Steve, it is pretty nasty; but as you said " walk before you can run!".  *And read the process all the way through!*  java has ya covered.  Just gotta wait.  Looks like you have that smoker ready to go!  Get a spatchcock chicken on that sucker and get started.  When that controller comes in you will have experience to build on.  Besides, ya gotta wait for that cheese to age a bit.  Need something to do.  Go for it mate!  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mfreel (Jan 7, 2014)

It's like licking an ashtray right out of the smoker.  The longer you can wait, IMHO, the better it gets!!!!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 13, 2014)

Quick up date on the first cheese smoke, what a difference two weeks makes, gone from kissing an old ashtray to a smooth mellow smoke cheese
!  Thanks for the advice,"be patient" 

Smokin Monkey


----------

